# Forecasting with DAX



## serky (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi

what's the best way to forecast with DAX? I am reporting monthly data for the financial year and need to estimate the 'end-of-year' number. This will change each month as I will have an extra month of data.

An example is income per month eg - July 13 = 10,000, August 13 = 13,000, September 13 = 12,000. What would the forecast income be in June 14?

I have been using a straight line extrapolation in Excel and am wondering if it can be replaced with DAX.

Thanks


----------



## scottsen (Nov 18, 2014)

The only thing I have done in this regard in DAX was a really simple... "take a point X days back, take the current point... calculate the slope" sorta thing, and projected forward using that slope.  It's not a real "least fit squares" sort of best fit line sorta of thing though...

Maybe this helps? Linear Regression « PowerPivotPro


----------



## serky (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. As it's all so new have decided to keep it simple. Am extracting the monthly data to Excel using CUBE formula and then using Excel functions SLOPE and INTERCEPT to calculate a forecast number.


----------

